# >> ORT // Feeler // Special Production AirLift Mk5/6 Slam XL's <<



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We thought it was about time we made a thread dedicated to this idea that we're kicking around. When we were out at AirLift in March, we discussed the idea of having them produce a Mk5/6 Slam XL kit very similar to their new Subaru GD/GDF kit. These 'special production' units would include: 

• BC Racing Fully Threaded Bodies 
• Dampening Adjustment 
• Camber Plates 

The only concern/drawback/hangup is that these have the possibility of not 'laying out'. In our minds, it's really a no-brainer. We'd gladly trade laying out for the ability to adjust camber and dampening. Not to mention have a fully threaded coilover body. Bear in mind, this _*does not*_ mean that they won't go extremely low, it just means you might not be able to put your subframe on the ground. Alas, we're not here to please ourselves or sell what we really like, we're here to support the community and the enthusiast market. We're looking for input, suggestions, insight, feedback, etc. Please also note that this isn't a definite, this is merely a feeler to gauge interest. 

Thanks :heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm interested in more info. Like projected length of the strut, length of the threaded portion, and distance between top bag plate to the top of the camber plate.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be in, I'd love to get some front camber. Dampening would be awesome as well, as my rear shocks are dampening adjustable.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

wow this so sick  but i need to know how low they really go


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


BigMeecH said:


> wow this so sick  but i need to know how low they really go


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

that would be a sick setup.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

this would be awesome....but i still have my brand new airlift xl fronts waiting to go on my mk6 in a few weeks...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

gti.jon said:


> this would be awesome....but i still have my brand new airlift xl fronts waiting to go on my mk6 in a few weeks...


 yeah, i just put some in my car a few weeks ago too, it'd be worth the upgrade for me i'd think, i could always sell the xl's to make up some of it.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

I dont know man... after rocking the mason tech's with the relocated bearing and threaded coilover body, i dont think its really worth it. the camber plates are an awesome idea that many have wanted for a long time, but honestly, i havent TOUCHED the height of the coils (lowest setting) since i bought them in '08 and i doubt many will. Not to mention, that locking ring is one more thing that takes away a couple of options as far as wheels/offsets go. if i were to change the height of my struts, i cant rock certain wheels/offsets and have to figure out stupid combos in order to get everything to work (if im running anything EXCEPT spun all the way down)... mine do have dampening adjustment which i LOVE, so thats also a nice thing to throw in... 
so, yeah man, do it all... just dont even bother with the coil fab. just build a solid strut with the other 2 features.... just speaking from experience...


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Interested....subscribed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hey joey! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

guesswho said:


> I dont know man... after rocking the mason tech's with the relocated bearing and threaded coilover body, i dont think its really worth it. the camber plates are an awesome idea that many have wanted for a long time, but honestly, i havent TOUCHED the height of the coils (lowest setting) since i bought them in '08 and i doubt many will. Not to mention, that locking ring is one more thing that takes away a couple of options as far as wheels/offsets go. if i were to change the height of my struts, i cant rock certain wheels/offsets and have to figure out stupid combos in order to get everything to work (if im running anything EXCEPT spun all the way down)... mine do have dampening adjustment which i LOVE, so thats also a nice thing to throw in...
> so, yeah man, do it all... just dont even bother with the coil fab. just build a solid strut with the other 2 features.... just speaking from experience...


 They would already be threaded by default as the bodies are a special Air Lift design produced by BC Racing. BC only produces struts with fully threaded bodies so if Air Lift chooses to go through with this limited run, they would have all three features. 

The threaded Mason Tech struts were built off of an off-the-shelf coilover. This is why they had to be threaded all the way down. The new Air Lift struts are designed specifically to be paired with air springs (unlike the old threaded Mason Techs).


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just find out a projected price, and I'll start piling my pennies :thumbup:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> hey joey! :wave:


 Oh hey, my car is still airless I would love to be a tester!!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Not that I'd be interested (you know why) but what about Just XL's with camber plates? Could that not work? Don't get me wrong having them built around BC's and threaded bodies and dampening adjustment is cool and all, but Air-rex already kind of makes that. What about a fixed strut dampening adjustible, and camber plates? 


Edit: Apparently I suck at reading. I have objections to threaded bodies for the same reasons. I've had BOC, and I've had the fully thread MT's too (without bearing relocate) and its always a compromise between wheel fitment and having the bag low enough to nearly lay out. Besides, as we know having the bag lower does not necessarily mean you go lower. You could put the bag higher in the total length of the strut with a bag that compresses more and achieve the same thing, and never fight with wheel fitment. I may be giving away too many secrets. I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bgsapc said:


> Not that I'd be interested (you know why) but what about Just XL's with camber plates? Could that not work? Don't get me wrong having them built around BC's and threaded bodies and dampening adjustment is cool and all, but Air-rex already kind of makes that. What about a fixed strut dampening adjustible, and camber plates?
> 
> 
> Edit: Apparently I suck at reading. I have objections to threaded bodies for the same reasons. I've had BOC, and I've had the fully thread MT's too (without bearing relocate) and its always a compromise between wheel fitment and having the bag low enough to nearly lay out. Besides, as we know having the bag lower does not necessarily mean you go lower. You could put the bag higher in the total length of the strut with a bag that compresses more and achieve the same thing, and never fight with wheel fitment. I may be giving away too many secrets. I'll be quiet now.


 :laugh: Mark, it was discussed in another thread, due to the design of the airlift upper mount, its super close to the bag, and won't allow you pivoting of the top. 

That's a super ****ty explanation lol but yeah...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The threaded Mason Tech struts were built off of an off-the-shelf coilover. This is why they had to be threaded all the way down. The new Air Lift struts are designed specifically to be paired with air springs (unlike the old threaded Mason Techs).


 Bingo. 

The AirLift struts would be revalved to be paired with an air spring and not a traditional coil spring. :thumbup: 

Joey, I'll let you know what happens!  :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Lawn_Mower said:


> :laugh: Mark, it was discussed in another thread, due to the design of the airlift upper mount, its super close to the bag, and won't allow you pivoting of the top.
> 
> That's a super ****ty explanation lol but yeah...


 Well, I don't normally venture over here. I came to look at something else. So there.  But thats an easy fix, don't make it super close. All it'd probably take is an 1/8"


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bingo.
> 
> The AirLift struts would be revalved to be paired with an air spring and not a traditional coil spring. :thumbup:
> 
> Joey, I'll let you know what happens!  :thumbup::beer:


 Alright alright, I retract all my objections. 



I just think that fully threaded bodies are always a compromise between low and wheel clearance. Some one who was interested in a high performance track ready big turbo GTI might find wide wheels/tires difficult to fit and still air out even sort of low.


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Joey, I'll let you know what happens!  :thumbup::beer:


 :thumbup: 

:beer::beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The threaded Mason Tech struts were built off of an off-the-shelf coilover. This is why they had to be threaded all the way down. The new Air Lift struts are designed specifically to be paired with air springs (unlike the old threaded Mason Techs).


 Well, that's definitely nice to know... but honestly, I still dont see the advantage in the threaded body...  Not trying to sharp shoot you guys, I'm all about innovation, just from a consumer/marketing standpoint I don't really see the juice being worth the squeeze... Dampening control and camber are sweet; just don't see the POINT in a threaded body... 
What kind of bag are you guys thinking of running on the struts?


----------



## james.bigouette (May 14, 2009)

would buy in a heartbeat....subscribed!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:wave: bump for more interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

guesswho said:


> Well, that's definitely nice to know... but honestly, I still dont see the advantage in the threaded body...  Not trying to sharp shoot you guys, I'm all about innovation, just from a consumer/marketing standpoint I don't really see the juice being worth the squeeze... Dampening control and camber are sweet; just don't see the POINT in a threaded body...
> What kind of bag are you guys thinking of running on the struts?


 When you set a ride height (a height that you are going to have the vehicle aligned to, that you will use the majority of the time) you can either set the bags based on: 

A) The handling characteristics / ride quality that you desire 

B) The height that you desire 

Without a way of changing the overall strut length independently of air spring pressure, you can only choose A or B. The downside is, you might find that the perfect 'sweet spot' pressure that you would ideally like to align your car to doesn't give you the look (fitment, ride height etc.) that you want. 

With a threaded body, you get to choose both A and B. You first determine the handling characteristics and ride quality that you want, write down the air spring pressures and then move on to step B, setting the desired strut height which will allow you to achieve the look that you want. 

At the end of the process you return to your previously determined ride pressures and dial in the dampening settings to your liking.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

interested in the camber plate struts!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> When you set a ride height (a height that you are going to have the vehicle aligned to, that you will use the majority of the time) you can either set the bags based on:
> 
> A) The handling characteristics / ride quality that you desire
> 
> ...


 
This is getting really dialed in, and I like it. But for me, I'm happy with the XL's I have (they ride great at 40 psi). Like mentioned by others, the camber and dampening is the most intriguing part to me. 

If I didn’t just buy some XL's, or I really want to track my car these would be 1st choice. Provided the price is in the same ball park.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Interested.


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

i would buy a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who took time to respond and leave feedback! These type of things do not go unnoticed. We're keeping a running list of questions as well as interested parties for this special project. Hopefully, we can convince AirLift to actually put these into production in the near future! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When you set a ride height (a height that you are going to have the vehicle aligned to, that you will use the majority of the time) you can either set the bags based on:
> 
> A) The handling characteristics / ride quality that you desire
> 
> ...


 Sounds great man... i just find the dampening to take care of all of that on my set up, especially if the dampening is dialed in on the rear shocks... but hey, im only one in thousands. hopefully you guys sell a lot of these! I'll wait around and see how they look on other people's rides at different settings. im in LOVE with the camber adjustment :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Would like to see these get made also!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I could be down for these as well...I am already rocking the airlift performance front struts and the dampening is pretty key. 

I would be interested 

Two questions...how much dampening adjustment and would there still be sway bar mounts?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i hope that when i finally go air these are available hint hint andrew hint hint


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Andrew have you ever thought about just selling AirRex? I can connect you with Forjworks if interested. What you're looking to do sounds exactly like AirRex. I'm the first MKVI on them and love them now that they're laying frame. I currently run on the softest setting because it's my daily commuter/family car. But did run 3 up front and 2 in the back. It was pretty stiff. The front camber is great as well I believe I'm at -3.5. Honestly was the thing that sold me.
Lmk I'd be glad to set you guys up. 
I'll get some pics of how they sit tucking 17x9 et25 up front.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd rather a camber plate retrofit for my XL's but still sub'd for this.


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I'd rather a camber plate retrofit for my XL's but still sub'd for this.


 Isn't the top plate on XL's just a flat steel plate with a hole in the center?

It would be easy enough to have a waterjetting or CNC plasma cutting place draw up a set with static camber or slotted like GC camber plates.

Could prob make a good couple bucks selling them to current xl owners.

I might just do that when I am home for a little side buisness..


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bump for interest. :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

tomshouse516 said:


> I might just do that when I am home for a little side buisness..


I already have drawings for this, but have abandoned them since the top plate is so close to the bag. Under any real camber, I am afraid the plate is going to hit the top of the bag. Unless we could figure out spacers or something, but then the main shaft might be too short.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I already have drawings for this, but have abandoned them since the top plate is so close to the bag. Under any real camber, I am afraid the plate is going to hit the top of the bag. Unless we could figure out spacers or something, but then the main shaft might be too short.


I wish there was some way to get it done.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Not just yet, sir.

We are hoping to have some 'solid' updates in the near future!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just saw this thread and made my day.
i currently run BOC with the same type of adjustable options, but i need moar lift.
i will be interested in getting these when they come out:beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd buy MK4 versions in a heart beat.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

You have my full support! :thumbup:


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

Planning on ditching my coilovers for air in the not _TOO_ distant future. Looks like this would be my setup of choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Updates?


We've passed along our info/data to AirLift and hope to hear back from them soon!



dub-Nation said:


> You have my full support! :thumbup:


Thanks Bernie, shot you a pm :beer: 




dsm1983 said:


> Planning on ditching my coilovers for air in the not _TOO_ distant future. Looks like this would be my setup of choice.


Thanks for your support! Hopefully we can get these into production soon!


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

pm sented


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Are the bags actually adjustable on the body??? I don't think they really are. I installed an Air Lift kit on an Audi a few weeks ago for a friend and I don't remember being able to thread the bag on the body itself, just the bodies. Other than taking the bag off of the strut. The bags aren't built like Universal Air's bags as far as I know so threading the bag up and down doesn't seem possible at all. I could be wrong on this.... maybe

So the threaded body is the only adjustment your going to get. My guess is most guys will thread the mount down all the way. My belief is it will not go any lower than the original kits air lift was selling a couple of years ago that Jesse sold me. The car sat about an inch, inch and an eighth higher than the xl's. That would be at the lowest point. Which means your ride height would actually be a little higher to be at a prime pressure for real driving.

The reason you can't add adjustable camber plates to the XL's is the upper mount design. It is poor quality using plastic washers with a shoulder and calling it a bearing. I think any hard angle would probably crack the bearing and get the sweet clunking sound that people have been posting vids of here and there. The upper mount also houses a rubber bushing that acts like the factory upper strut mount. This is to keep noise levels down from their strut cycling from bumps in the road. I am also guessing to help combat deflection from general movement from bumps while turning. My guess is another way to help the plastic bearings live a little longer. 

I think even if you are cutting plates or slotting holes in the upper mounts you going to snap bearings. To much uneven load for there design. 

I am interested though. Any price on these Andrew?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I demand updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Working on it for you sir. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I send my thanks.


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have air and camber.:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also think outside the box a little. Your all talking about how camber plates that adjust from the bottom plate won't work.. How about adjustment at the top plate. Ya it will add height but your subframe is on the ground before the bag is at 0 psi anyhow so you'll still lay frame.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

any updates on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

AirLift is well aware of the demand and has seen this thread multiple times. 

Guess we'll just have to be patient and wait... :beer::beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Guess we'll just have to be patient and wait... :beer::beer:


Wait patiently? Contrary to popular belief, I am unfamiliar with that concept.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Wait patiently? Contrary to popular belief, I am unfamiliar with that concept.


:laugh:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this on a back burner or just not happening at all? I am looking to pick up new front struts and I would love to have these as opposed to regular XLs


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Go with regular xls these seem like they wont be done for awhile


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Is this on a back burner or just not happening at all? I am looking to pick up new front struts and I would love to have these as opposed to regular XLs


 We're not really able to speak publicly on the matter...


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just moved from San Diego to Birmingham, Alabama. 
Out there, coils at the lowest possible setting worked without issue day in & day out. But _here_... it's a different story all together. Just driving around the past couple days in someone else's car, I truly don't think _my_ car would make it a week at it's current stance. 
So suffice it to say, I'm still in the market for air suspension, and even more so than before.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We're not really able to speak publicly on the matter...


 I'll take it from the emoticon that is a good thing but, don't they have vendor accounts on this forum? I'm not sure why you need to serve as the intermediary, when they can just post their own info.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's a very good thing. 

AirLift doesn't post on here much even though they do sponsor the forum. They are also a company that doesn't sell to the public, they just sell through their dealer network. Hence why we do so much promoting! 

I will do my best to keep this thread up to date with information on these struts. Sometimes we have to do a bit of prying to get info from the enginerds at AirLift


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

100% in for these when they come out :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JAK-RBT said:


> 100% in for these when they come out :thumbup:


:thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's a very good thing.
> 
> AirLift doesn't post on here much even though they do sponsor the forum. They are also a company that doesn't sell to the public, they just sell through their dealer network. Hence why we do so much promoting!
> 
> I will do my best to keep this thread up to date with information on these struts. Sometimes we have to do a bit of prying to get info from the enginerds at AirLift




Well, as the "enginerd in chief", I WILL say we re working on it right now along with some other stuff that you guys will enjoy. 

Nerd out.:beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

So will said kit be front sway bar friendly ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well, as the "enginerd in chief", I WILL say we re working on it right now along with some other stuff that you guys will enjoy.
> 
> Nerd out.:beer:


Good to see you're still able to make it to your desk once in a while :laugh::thumbup::beer: 


As for sway bar friendly, I honestly can't even guess on that. Maybe Brian will chime in again and bestow us with some knowledge.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Brian! I just want front camber adjustment!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bernie, give me a shout when you have a second.  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Brian! I just want front camber adjustment!!!! :thumbup:



Bernie and all the rest of you Hoonigans...front sway bar and very possibly front camber plates. :thumbup:

We are working to make it LOW____. Can't have a new kit that is on stilts can we??


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Every evening before bed, I put an Airlift Mk5 strut under my pillow, in hopes when I wake up that the camber fairy has visited me in the night and has bestowed camber adjustability to my struts. 


Oh HAI Brian!!! :wave:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bernie and all the rest of you Hoonigans...front sway bar and very possibly front camber plates. :thumbup:
> 
> We are working to make it LOW____. Can't have a new kit that is on stilts can we??


Thank you thank you thank you!!!

Lay subframe, with camber, and a sway bar? Heaven. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!
> 
> Lay subframe, with camber, and a sway bar? Heaven. eace:


You should buy some when they come out instead of buying another set of RS' :laugh: :heart:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You should buy some when they come out instead of buying another set of RS' :laugh: :heart:


:laugh: I told you from the get go, if they come out i'm buying a set. :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

whew, was afraid you were going to buy more hipster stuff. :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> whew, was afraid you were going to buy more hipster stuff. :laugh:


You mean like your new glasses? ohhh snap!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That was below the belt, lets keep the gloves up.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That was below the belt, lets keep the gloves up.


:heart::laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Will they be ready for purchase by May?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Max and Andrew for the Lulz...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Max and Andrew for the Lulz...


:wave: Hi Ryan. :snowcool:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Lawn_Mower said:


> :wave: Hi Ryan. :snowcool:


Why hello Maximilian


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Bernie and all the rest of you Hoonigans...front sway bar and very possibly front camber plates. :thumbup:
> 
> We are working to make it LOW____. Can't have a new kit that is on stilts can we??


Oh yeah!!! Give Corey a hug for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Max and Andrew for the Lulz...


Ha!

Hi Ryan! :wave::heart:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Oh and by the way..... keep an eye out for fully adjustable, threaded, camber plate, sway bar tabbed, 30-way damping MKIV and MKV kits coming very soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Corey


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Really happy this has come to fruition since we put the bug in their ear back in March :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> we put the bug in their ear back in March


 Better than putting it in other orifices .....


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow that sounds fantastic if it's really happening! Needless to say I'm still in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Better than putting it in other orifices .....


 Woah guy. :laugh:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Woah guy. :laugh:


 Not judging you dude, not judging..... lulz. 

but seriously, thanks for helping facilitate this. many people are very exicted.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Not judging you dude, not judging..... lulz.
> 
> but seriously, thanks for helping facilitate this. many people are very exicted.


 Everyone is always 'not juding' :laugh: 

Happy to bring something new to the table, I can't wait for these to release!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone is always 'not juding' :laugh:
> 
> Happy to bring something new to the table, I can't wait for these to release!


 you and me both! :beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

So is this going to be a wait till SEMA kind of thing? maybe sooner? maybe...


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Have a feeling there is going to be a flood of Slam XL's in the classifieds


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You included? :laugh:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

My guess is that these will range the same price as the Subaru ones right?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

GaryD87 said:


> My guess is that these will range the same price as the Subaru ones right?


Should be similar. 

After talking to the airlift guys at h20, i'm excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Time for you to change that rear bag setup, bro! :laugh:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Any time table yet? Will they announce in this thread first ? I kinda figure they will wait till SEMA! 

What did they say at H20


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Corey @ AirLift has a prototype set on his MkV now and has about 1000mi on them thus far. Nothing other than that at the moment...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Time for you to change that rear bag setup, bro! :laugh:


For realz.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Corey @ AirLift has a prototype set on his MkV now and has about 1000mi on them thus far. Nothing other than that at the moment...


Had that low and that camber. Car looked great. 



Lawn_Mower said:


> Should be similar.
> 
> After talking to the airlift guys at h20, i'm excited.


This. The dampening adjustable struts for other platforms seem super well made.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Corey @ AirLift has a prototype set on his MkV now and has about 1000mi on them thus far. Nothing other than that at the moment...


Looked good too.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well after getting scammed by an ******* on here. I'm most likely getting this kit. Can't wait for those new rears. I wonder if getting the IDF arms would help out too.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Had that low and that camber. Car looked great.
> 
> 
> This. The dampening adjustable struts for other platforms seem super well made.


Yeah, new rear set up looks cool too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> For realz.


You know we got you covered! 



PatientlyWaiting said:


> Had that low and that camber. Car looked great.
> 
> 
> This. The dampening adjustable struts for other platforms seem super well made.


Low + Camber = Win! 

The adjustable struts for the other platforms are EXCELLENT. Corey's GR WRX was a blast to drive and we had that thing on full stiff the entire weekend. :beer:



GaryD87 said:


> Well after getting scammed by an ******* on here. I'm most likely getting this kit. Can't wait for those new rears. I wonder if getting the IDF arms would help out too.


Gary, give us a shout and we can get you taken care of :beer:



Lawn_Mower said:


> Yeah, new rear set up looks cool too.


Beyond cool! Super stoked for the release


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn those are nice!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

When these come out someone sell me their old slam xls for cheap:beer::beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

That release date..... What's up with it?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> That release date..... What's up with it?


what do you mean? I've had camber adjustment, threaded body, and dampening adjustability for months.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what do you mean? I've had camber adjustment, threaded body, and dampening adjustability for months.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> what do you mean? I've had camber adjustment, threaded body, and dampening adjustability for months.


Wow, you about that life. :laugh:

Max, we're working on it  :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems like a cool idea I just wish it was from a better coilover manufacture...as BC's are the same as all the other China made coilover brands ie. Megan, D2 racing, Kido, KSport, etc. The adjustable dampending isn't all that great on those coilover 30clicks...honestly do you need that many clicks, can you really feel the difference between 15 clicks and 20 clicks? 

Coming from a 09 WRX myself with full Cusco Zero 2E coilovers (only 5 clicks of dampening, super soft 1 to race stiffness 5 which you could actually feel), the valving in the Cusco's were leaps and bounds better then BC's. Friends with BC's in their Suby's would ride in my car and couldn't believe how much more comfortable they were.

But I guess it's hard to get bigger named company's (Koni, KW, Bilstien, etc.) to collaborate with Airlift or any other air suspension company to create an all in one air bag/ strut suspension. I would def be interested if it was with a better coilover manufacture. Kind of like Bagyard bombers airbags with the Bilstien struts, if they were like a merged PSS10/ airbag setup with camber plates that would be awesome!

It's hard to appeal to the middle market where it's not quite race but not quite show. As most show guys with go with a fully air setup that can go way low, and most track guys with go with a full coilover setup. The only advantage I could think of would be the camber adjustment settings.

Sorry to rant it's just I got my new A3 and am in the market for air suspension...

Pics of my WRX for reference


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

First off: beautiful Subi! I would love to see THAT car on air!. We do have a kit coming for that very soon BTW..

Now for my rant: BC's are NOT made in China, nor are they the same as KSport, or D2!! This is common mis-information. Comparing your car to someone on BC is interesting, but has plenty to do with the damping settings used and the ride height. I can make any car with reasonably adjustable suspension and damping ride decent OR ride like crap! It has a lot to do with the users ability to properly set it up. 

As for the quality, I ask you: have you ever torn one apart and looked at the tolerances? Or run one on the dyno? Or put 1Million cycles on one on a test rig? Or toured their facility to see their manufacturing and assembly procedures/commitment to quality? Or been to the racetrack with a set? Or have years of testing all the name brands of shocks on a dyno and the track? 

I have. And quite frankly, I'll take BC over a lot of the big names because they have a HUGE range of usable adjustment (yes, you can feel the clicks, same as KW for example), have great durability (I tested this here at Air Lift before we ever did any business and have had MANY Bilsteins fail in my time), they have beautifully made parts (the camber plates are awesome and use Japanese bearings), and perform flawlessly with our air springs! Not to mention the price is right. And if you even went for a ride in our 500hp Subaru Sti or any of the cars that use the BC struts, you would be blown away at the handling prowess and the ride quality. To date, NOBODY has been in these cars and not walked away impressed. I have guys that road race Mustangs professionally that were blown away by the handling at the racetrack by out Air Lift Mustang. They even did a back to back with a NASA CMC Mustang. (http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/09/20/carvin-corners/ Scroll to bottom of article for testimonials. 

Or watch this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ScCHuaCLrM&feature=channel&list=UL

I'm not trying to flame you here. I'm all about education and getting the truth out there, not internet rumors and hearsay. Bottom line: if you have any doubts, get yourself in a car with our latest kits on it. If you are not impressed, come back on this forum and let everyone know. If you need to find a car in your area, hit me up. Or ask on this forum. I'm sure someone will be happy to take you for a ride! Stop by here at Air Lift if you are in the neighborhood. I am happy to show you what we do and why we do it. And there is always something cool to ride in..

Happy Friday everyone!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 





SoSoA3 said:


> Seems like a cool idea I just wish it was from a better coilover manufacture...as BC's are the same as all the other China made coilover brands ie. Megan, D2 racing, Kido, KSport, etc. The adjustable dampending isn't all that great on those coilover 30clicks...honestly do you need that many clicks, can you really feel the difference between 15 clicks and 20 clicks?
> 
> Coming from a 09 WRX myself with full Cusco Zero 2E coilovers (only 5 clicks of dampening, super soft 1 to race stiffness 5 which you could actually feel), the valving in the Cusco's were leaps and bounds better then BC's. Friends with BC's in their Suby's would ride in my car and couldn't believe how much more comfortable they were.
> 
> ...





SoSoA3 said:


> Seems like a cool idea I just wish it was from a better coilover manufacture...as BC's are the same as all the other China made coilover brands ie. Megan, D2 racing, Kido, KSport, etc. The adjustable dampending isn't all that great on those coilover 30clicks...honestly do you need that many clicks, can you really feel the difference between 15 clicks and 20 clicks?
> 
> Coming from a 09 WRX myself with full Cusco Zero 2E coilovers (only 5 clicks of dampening, super soft 1 to race stiffness 5 which you could actually feel), the valving in the Cusco's were leaps and bounds better then BC's. Friends with BC's in their Suby's would ride in my car and couldn't believe how much more comfortable they were.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

> First off: beautiful Subi! I would love to see THAT car on air!. We do have a kit coming for that very soon BTW..
> 
> Now for my rant: BC's are NOT made in China, nor are they the same as KSport, or D2!! This is common mis-information. Comparing your car to someone on BC is interesting, but has plenty to do with the damping settings used and the ride height. I can make any car with reasonably adjustable suspension and damping ride decent OR ride like crap! It has a lot to do with the users ability to properly set it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, and no flame taken. To answer some questions you asked, of course I didn't do any of the testing with a dyno or have gone to the facility to see what the procedures are....how can I? I'm just a joe smo off the street I have no access to things like that. For quality every coilover fails it doesn't matter what brand BC, Bilstein, etc. I guess I'm mainly knit picking about the valving inside for the damper itself and how comfortable the ride is. 

I'm not doubting the performance of strut themselves, most after market suspension will perform but to a certain extent. Your 500hp STI prolly owns on the track (I watched the video a while ago), I'm not doubting that either. I think most would be blown away riding in anything with 500hp, not many people have felt that kind of power before and are not concentrating on the suspension aspects of the ride. I merely am making a comparison between my friend (09) WRX hb with BC GR suspension and my (09) WRX sedan with Cusco's. We were at similar heights, not slammed for no suspension travel just lowered moderately. Both coilover brands had the same spring rates 8kg's front/ rear.

My car just felt better at every dampening setting we made to his car (from full soft to firm). And in all honesty we couldn't feel the difference between 5 clicks on his BC's, after about 10 clicks we could though. I drove his car he drove mine, after it was all said and done he wanted to save up for cusco's. Bottom line it wasn't a fancy test or anything we just went out and drove each others car that's about it, one just felt better then the other.

Oh and as for BC's being made in China, I don't know that for sure (just hearsay, internet gossip, TRUE). But what I do know is they all China made coilovers have the same amount of clicks (30), all parts look the same (just different colors), and they are all priced around the same price. I know it all might be coincidence and just a certain demographic/ price point being marketed to, but it's still makes me wonder...maybe if you can get with BC to make a video or something about the manufacturing process of how their suspension is made. That way you can put all the myths, hearsay, internet gossip to rest for good.

I'm am not knocking your product by any means! It's a terrific product, just not for me (just trying to come at you with different angles) I plan on getting airlift xl front/ rear bags for my Audi A3, I would get bagyards (but I don't want to deal with their customer service, and I hear airlifts customer service is godlike). But like I previously mentioned earlier its just go big or go home. I have that mentality if I'm going to spend my hard earned money I'm going to get the best (not everyone has the same mentality) for those going show full on bags are perfect and for race full coilovers would be the BEST option. I've never seen any professional race teams or any I can think of with air suspension.

Just some food for thought :thumbup:

I apologize in advanced if I came off attacking and saying BC suspension is an inferior product, which it is NOT. Once this kit comes out hopefully I can take a ride in someone's car that has it, maybe it will sway my feeling towards it...just maybe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey! No offense taken. Posts like yours give me the opportunity to chime in and give some insider information. 

I sincerely hope you do get the chance to get into one of our cars. And the MK5 kit coming soon with BC parts would be great on your A3. :thumbup::thumbup:

And so you know, we spec the valving for our struts and shocks to match our air suspension. It's not "off the shelf" but rather a tuned combination. So what you experienced before may not apply in this situation.

And I agree that race teams use coils. But they don't drive home and take their girl out to dinner in the car either....Our air suspension lets you tear up a track AND have a comfy ride home.

just sayin':thumbup::thumbup:

Have a great weekend!


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

BC's are made in China，China Taiwan


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

Been a couple days since someone shamelessly asked for an ETA.

So...

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

There is no ETA as of right now. The first set is on Corey @ AirLift's Mk5 Jetta and I'm sure AirLift would like to have a few more miles under their belt before releasing these goods to the masses  :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is no ETA as of right now. The first set is on Corey @ AirLift's Mk5 Jetta and I'm sure AirLift would like to have a few more miles under their belt before releasing these goods to the masses  :beer:


So get them to hook me up with a set. I drive almost 100 miles a day. 

I'm down for some R&D:snowcool:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There is no ETA as of right now. The first set is on Corey @ AirLift's Mk5 Jetta and I'm sure AirLift would like to have a few more miles under their belt before releasing these goods to the masses  :beer:


Corey gets all the good stuff first...these bc/ airlift front struts and the new double bellow rear bags!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

In house cars always get pre-release stuff


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> In house cars always get pre-release stuff


Lemme get that pre-release stuffs.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bump it up!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

subscribed :wave:

was skeptical of getting air for my monster b/c i plan on taking it on the track one day...but i've been convinced otherwise :vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Johnny! :wave:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> subscribed :wave:
> 
> was skeptical of getting air for my monster b/c i plan on taking it on the track one day...but i've been convinced otherwise :vampire:


Nice one...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Update? soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nothing yet, sadly. Honestly, there won't be anything for a little bit as they're pushing out the GR/GH/GE WRX kit. Hopefully after that comes out, we'll have a better idea of when this new kit will come out.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ugh the wait is getting painful...I'm gonna find someone at Sema today and get them to shed some light on this, wish me luck 👺👹💀


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Direct from the horses mouth. End Of November to early December. So hopefully before years end on these


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Direct from the horses mouth. End Of November to early December. So hopefully before years end on these


Assuming you're at SEMA?

We were unable to attend due to the hurricane :beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup spoke with Brian. He is optimistic that these will be ready late November or early December. Waiting on parts for manufacturing and build quality. Also had a demo prototype of an iPhone module for the v2. Great success. Also stated that these will 100% be sway bar compatible and that for the best results these should be mated with the new rear bags. I have the idf rears so I don't think I'll switch but I'm very excited for these after getting my hands on the wrx line


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Very interested in these!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Yup spoke with Brian. He is optimistic that these will be ready late November or early December. Waiting on parts for manufacturing and build quality. Also had a demo prototype of an iPhone module for the v2. Great success. Also stated that these will 100% be sway bar compatible and that for the best results these should be mated with the new rear bags. I have the idf rears so I don't think I'll switch but I'm very excited for these after getting my hands on the wrx line


Awesome, thanks for posting the info! 

We were supposed to leave for SEMA on Monday, but Sandy put a stop to all our plans. Which WRX line did you have a chance to put your hands on? We have our GR prototype car with this BC BR setup and it's incredible and I know that AirLift won't disappoint for the MkV/VI chassis. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Of course. Eta is sooner than I thought. I went ahead and bagged it last week.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You can always upgrade?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not to burst anyone's bubble but BC racing is a Taiwanese company, just wanted to put some myths to rest is all...

http://www.bcec.com.tw/history/company.html
http://www.bcec.com.tw/history/history.html check out 2003 "Debut of own brand "BC" Coilover kit."

Not sure if Airlifts collaboration with BC air setup is made in Taiwan, but Brian from Airlift did post in a previous post that they are re-valved to match the airlift airbags. So maybe they are built here in the U.S. in accordance to Airlifts specific standards.

Hurry up and release these already so I can feel how they ride, and pickup a set if I like them! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think anyone was doubting the fact that BC is a Taiwanese company. What Brian was driving at is the fact that AirLift's collaboration does not mean the struts are built overseas, they're built in Lansing  :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think anyone was doubting the fact that BC is a Taiwanese company. What Brian was driving at is the fact that AirLift's collaboration does not mean the struts are built overseas, they're built in Lansing  :beer:


Andrew, I miss you. umpkin::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble but BC racing is a Taiwanese company, just wanted to put some myths to rest is all...
> 
> http://www.bcec.com.tw/history/company.html
> http://www.bcec.com.tw/history/history.html check out 2003 "Debut of own brand "BC" Coilover kit."
> ...


Here is a little video that the fine folks at AWOL shot for us highlighting our manufacturing facility right here in Lansing, Michigan. 

http://vimeo.com/51469068


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Andrew, I miss you. umpkin::laugh:


Miss you too babe :heart:



[email protected] said:


> Here is a little video that the fine folks at AWOL shot for us highlighting our manufacturing facility right here in Lansing, Michigan.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/51469068


Thanks Tom! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a little video that the fine folks at AWOL shot for us highlighting our manufacturing facility right here in Lansing, Michigan.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/51469068


Looking good...that's all the proof I needed. When's the MKV app going to available?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Very soon


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I found this pic floating around online. Are these the new ones and are they for us mkv guys or the mk4s?











Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that is a quick shot of Corey @ AirLift's struts for his Jetta (Mk5).


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If I'm not mistaken that is a quick shot of Corey @ AirLift's struts for his Jetta (Mk5).


Does his car still lay out?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

WANT


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Does his car still lay out?


Copied from the first post 

"The only concern/drawback/hangup is that these have the possibility of not 'laying out'. In our minds, it's really a no-brainer. We'd gladly trade laying out for the ability to adjust camber and dampening. Not to mention have a fully threaded coilover body. Bear in mind, this does not mean that they won't go extremely low, it just means you might not be able to put your subframe on the ground. Alas, we're not here to please ourselves or sell what we really like, we're here to support the community and the enthusiast market. We're looking for input, suggestions, insight, feedback, etc. Please also note that this isn't a definite, this is merely a feeler to gauge interest."


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

nickbeezy said:


> I found this pic floating around online. Are these the new ones and are they for us mkv guys or the mk4s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are not mk4 struts since they dont have upper mounts like that those look real nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Does his car still lay out?


C'mon son! You saw it at H2O when we were all standing at the booth together! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> those are not mk4 struts since they dont have upper mounts like that those look real nice


The parts above are from an e39. But the MK5 looks almost the same. And it will come with a shorter sway bar endlink!

And it still goes low...:laugh:

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z0X5sVJvQbd13qvS9Lu-vI44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-kUjgECIUMc4/ULUWZ8IRanI/AAAAAAAAAvE/l8gg8oRCs5U/s800/rossermobile.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The parts above are from an e39. But the MK5 looks almost the same. And it will come with a shorter sway bar endlink!
> 
> And it still goes low...:laugh:


For use with stock endlinks?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

gti.jon said:


> For use with stock endlinks?


We would do aftermarket links


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We would do aftermarket links


What aftermarket links do you use? Are they the adjustable ksport ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We carry the K-Sport links 

You can grab the power grids as well. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Apparently, I have had too much coffee here at work! Those are INDEED the MK5 struts for Corey's Jetta. I'm switching to decaf...:screwy:







nickbeezy said:


> I found this pic floating around online. Are these the new ones and are they for us mkv guys or the mk4s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You should probably switch to yuengling :laugh:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/30899934.jpg


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The parts above are from an e39. But the MK5 looks almost the same. And it will come with a shorter sway bar endlink!
> 
> And it still goes low...:laugh:
> 
> ...


Looks that that's laying frame to me... On what 19's?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Copied from the first post
> 
> "The only concern/drawback/hangup is that these have the possibility of not 'laying out'. In our minds, it's really a no-brainer. We'd gladly trade laying out for the ability to adjust camber and dampening. Not to mention have a fully threaded coilover body. Bear in mind, this does not mean that they won't go extremely low, it just means you might not be able to put your subframe on the ground. Alas, we're not here to please ourselves or sell what we really like, we're here to support the community and the enthusiast market. We're looking for input, suggestions, insight, feedback, etc. Please also note that this isn't a definite, this is merely a feeler to gauge interest."


 Says "may not" 


[email protected] said:


> C'mon son! You saw it at H2O when we were all standing at the booth together! haha


 It was parked in grass! :laugh:


[email protected] said:


> The parts above are from an e39. But the MK5 looks almost the same. And it will come with a shorter sway bar endlink!
> 
> And it still goes low...:laugh:
> 
> ...


 any front shots with the camber maxed out up front?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I just wanted to use the Tard the Cat meme for lulz. Even though I'm not in the mk5 market anymore, the fit, finish and construction alone would far supersede any worries about how low these go. It looked great at h2o.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I just wanted to use the Tard the Cat meme for lulz. Even though I'm not in the mk5 market anymore, the fit, finish and construction alone would far supersede any worries about how low these go. It looked great at h2o.


No more mkv? What's next?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I want these


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I want these


 Noted


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i saw on your facebook page that these will be ready for pre order soon... email sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Responded! 

Indeed, we will begin holding a pre-order for these very shortly!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I want these


 X2 I guess that's kinda obvious


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Noted


 Ok good. Can I make payments? :laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Price?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Price?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...able-Performance-Series-Front-Strut-Pre-Order

:thumbup:

Available for Pre-order HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Max!


----------

